# Looking for work



## Guest (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi 
Looking for full time employment in Cairo, living in Nasr City, British Female excellent customer service skills and 6 years office experience, sound knowledge of computers and internet, very basic arabic but very willing and quick to learn.

Thanks

Sarah


----------



## M.Ibrahim (Oct 13, 2010)

*Hi Sara*



Saraha5587 said:


> Hi
> Looking for full time employment in Cairo, living in Nasr City, British Female excellent customer service skills and 6 years office experience, sound knowledge of computers and internet, very basic arabic but very willing and quick to learn.
> 
> Thanks
> ...




Hi 

May I know what do you do exactly.

Thanks 
Mohamed


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi Mohamed, 

When was employed in the UK i was working in real estate and before this i worked in a call center dealing with customer service,

Sarah


----------



## M.Ibrahim (Oct 13, 2010)

Saraha5587 said:


> Hi Mohamed,
> 
> When was employed in the UK i was working in real estate and before this i worked in a call center dealing with customer service,
> 
> Sarah




Are you busy with something now i mean are u working with any Company now and you want change.

Thanks 
Mohamed


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

M.Ibrahim said:


> Are you busy with something now i mean are u working with any Company now and you want change.
> 
> Thanks
> Mohamed


The question is that the poster is looking for work in or near Cairo. Are you an employer? We do make all female posters aware that they must be careful when dealing with men as I'm sure you know, not all of them have honourable intentions!
Jo


----------

